# Breeding Marker for a buck?



## Daisey (Mar 29, 2014)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this, lol. We need to get a separate forum for just breeding questions! I know there are these things you can put on a bucks chest to tell when he has mounted a doe during breeding season, but I can't remember what they are called! Can anyone tell me what they are called and where to get one? How much do they cost? I want the ones that leave a big bright colored spot on the does back (ie bright orange or yellow) Thanks!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Breeding harness or a marking harness

http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/breeding/marking-harness.html

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Same one different website

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=Marking harness

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=4&cat_id=2

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I know that premier 1 supplies has it for $24.00 and the marking crayons are $4.00 
Hoegger supply co. has one for 34.95 and the crayons are 7.95


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Our buck had it torn up within 1 day. Lol. Not wasting money again....


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Our buck had it torn up within 1 day. Lol. Not wasting money again....


I was trying to find a better quality one for the OP to look at but everything I posted does look rather flimsy. The only person I know that uses one had her husband make her one out of leather.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Seriously he tore it up??? I have always gotten the leather ones and they did fine but would make sores on the bucks so I would have to give them breaks. Was it the nylon or leather one that broke?? I was gonna try the nylon since I kinda sorta threw the harnesses on their house and forgot about them lol but if the nylon won't hold up maybe I'll deal with the leather


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It was nylon. Seriously. ..one day til it was useless


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then I'll stick to the leather ones  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

